# Wild camping Bourgogne France



## Nolly (May 17, 2009)

Hi all.
Joined the site today after a lot of searching, it seems like the best place to exchange info on wild camping. 
We live in the Bourgogne region of France close to the border of the Jura. It's a beautful area with stunning scenery and we are really spoiled for choice. One of our favourite places in the Jura is Lake Vouglans. There is a free Aire overlooking the lake, and the port. Our Granddaughter loves the beach and we love the tranquillity.
But it's still nice to come home to England, the only downside being the lack of knowledge on places to stop ( We really don't like campsites). You guys & gals always seem willing to share info so here's to the future.


----------



## ian81 (May 17, 2009)

Welcome to the site. We too love the area having passed through a couple of times on our way from SW France where we have a base when not motorhoming.

I am surprised at your comment about places to stop. France is so easy. There are many good lists on line of aires and stopping places - have you looked in the France section of this site?


----------



## Nolly (May 17, 2009)

Hi Ian 81. Sorry for the misunderstanding, I meant lack of knowledge on places to stop back in England. I have edited the original text.
As for stops in France never had a problem. South coast can be a little difficult in summer season but found it very easy between October and April with lots of company of all nationalities.
Anyone visiting our region of this year we will be only to pleased to help.


----------



## Belgian (May 17, 2009)

Hi Nolly,
Welcome. You surely live in a nice part of France. I specially love the Jura, and the 'reculés' (and also the vin de paille and ... ).
Keep us informed about the goodies overthere..
Greetings


----------



## colpot (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Nolly, we are off to the Bourgogne in a couple of weeks and have added the lake to our itinery.


----------



## bob690 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the post Nolly, I,m headin to france in about 3 or 4 weeks, havent sorted my itinerary yet but youve whetted my appetite, thanks....Bob


----------



## Nolly (May 19, 2009)

Hi Colpot.
If you find the aire full at the lake there is a turning just before it which takes you down to the beach. You can either stay on the parking at the beach or on the way down there is a great wild camping area under the trees, (where we alway's stop) have seen as many as 30 M/Hs there in the summer. Bonne route.


----------



## Nolly (May 19, 2009)

Hi Bob 690.
When you decide where you will be heading let me know and i'll try and be of some help. The Jura & the Doubes are great for scenery such as lakes waterfalls and mountains you would'nt be disapointed. Perhaps we could organise a meet and do a tour of the region. Everyone welcome.


----------

